
GoDaddy Gives Downed Websites A Free Month Of Hosting - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/12/godaddy-gives-downed-websites-a-free-month-of-hosting/
======
kabdib
I _hate_ mail containing links to a page where you're supposed to enter login
credentials.

While I'm pretty sure the email I got wasn't a phishing attempt, it's not
worth a few bucks worth of hosting to find out.

------
SilasX
Yep, that definitely makes up for the downtime.

------
tonynero
and what about those who just have DNS with godaddy?

